# Rumor: New Canon "pro" Mirrorless next year ?



## Solarflare (Nov 13, 2015)

Rumors:  Canon "pro level" mirrorless camera coming next year | Photo Rumors
Will Canon launch a new PRO mirrorless APS-C camera at Photokina? - mirrorlessrumors

If its APS-C, it would only mean EOS-M would actually get two options for camera quality level.

Quite frankly I dont get why it would be "pro" if its just APS-C ...


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, can't be a pro with an APS-C camera..


----------



## jaomul (Nov 13, 2015)

I know a guy who does weddings with a Canon 40d, so he makes money from his photography, does this not make his 40d a pro camera by very definition


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't understand the idea that pro photographers need 'full frame'.
As a child I attended several advertising photo shoots (my father was the art director) For studio work none of the Pros would use anything less than medium format, but when it came to travel brochures a 35mm SLR was often the choice.

The results acheivable today with APSC are frequently every bit as good as the 35mm shots or even the medium format results, indeed this is also the case with 4/3 sensors. Last year one of the photographers I know won a national competion with a micro 4/3 image which would have been competting against full frame images.

The ideal sensor size will depend on the subject & output requirements. Full frame has it's place but in most cases there is another option that has significant advantages. Medium format typically has more colour depth , dynmaic range, control of DOF... Micro 4/3 is considerably more portable, and less intrusive.

A pro needs a rugged reliable camera the ideal size of the sensor will like the focal length & aperuture depend on what he's shooting.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 13, 2015)

For the kind of PRO work that I do, I can get better results from a 7D apsc then 6D.
Just saying.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2015)

inb4 focal length equivalent discussion.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2015)

This relates back to what Canon and Nikon consider a Pro usage camera.

with Nikon
The Canada list has no APS-C.  ==> NPS Membership in Canada

The USA #1  list has APS-C as backup cameras only ==> http://nikonpro.com/Renewal-NPS-Equipment-List.pdf


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 13, 2015)

Braineack said:


> inb4 focal length equivalent discussion.



LMAO


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 13, 2015)

Because the debate about what PRO is, is still a debate for some.  Why?  I don't know, but whatever.  Maybe PRO means a higher price tag.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 13, 2015)

DB_Cro said:


> Yeah, can't be a pro with an APS-C camera..



I let my dog use a 7D as a chew toy.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought this bullet point was interesting in the rumored Canon mirrorless, "*Wider support for the EF lens family*". Not sure what the heck that means, but it might be very important.

Sony has gone full frame with its mirrorless. For people photography professionals, full frame makes much more sense than APS-C does, at least for Canon and Nikon owners. The standard "pro lenses" are all designed for use on FX in Nikon, or FF in Canon. The 70-200 f/2.8, the 24-70mm f/2.8, the 16-35 f/2.8, all three of those Canon L-series lenses were designed for use on FF. Same with their 35mm f/1.4, and their 85mm lenses, same with the 24-105-L. The vast majority of Canon's "good lenses" were ALL designed for use on FF cameras. The Canon EF-S lenses are useless junk on their full-frame cameras...those EF-S lenses will not even MOUNT on anything but APS-C cameras! Canon has a very clear, obvious differentiation between its consumer gear, and its "pro" gear. The L-series was designed for FF bodies. The Canon "pro" lenses are expensive, and many hobbyists simply can not afford more than one of those lenses, whereas the typical professional user very often is a shooter who happens to own two, or three, or even four or five, Canon L-series lenses.

Of course, if this new camera is an M-series model, it would have its own lens mount (right?). But then again--what about that "wider support for EF lens family" bullet point? This rumor does not seem very solid to me. The reporting of this sounds very sketchy. There are some things that just do not sound legit. But the idea that Canon has a mirrorless body in development? SURE THEY DO!!! The M-series seems like a refresh could be helpful. So far, the Canon M series mirrorless has been a big, fat FLOP in North America, and a number of pieces of the system have not even been officially imported into North America: the Canon M system is probably the LEAST talked-about mirrorless of all; Sony, Fuji, Olympus, Panasonic, hell even Samsung, all of those get more mentions. Nikon's CX system is pretty much dead on the vine.

I personally think Canon realizes that the all-new M-series is not fertile ground. I keep going back to the "wider support for the EF lens family" bullet point. Not the EF-S family...but *the EF lens family*. I really wonder what that might mean.


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2015)

If they come out with a "pro" level mirrorless that won't work with L series lenses they might as well just light all their R&D money on fire.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 13, 2015)

Personally, I'd love to see a "pro" mirrorless from Canon.   A full frame, mirrorless camera with the ergonomics and menu system that Canon is known for would be awesome.   I can tell you that once you get used to the WYSIWYG EVF it's quite nice (until it isn't of course).    I picked up an A7RII to go alongside my Canon sytem for those times when I wanted more resolution, or higher dynamic range.   It's an awesome little camera, even using adapted, huge L series Canon glass.  Of course the ergonomics, while slightly improved over the first iteration, still leave a lot of room for improvement.  On top of that the menu system, while no longer down right frightening is still "user hostile".  

  I think a Canon FF mirrorless body with proper professional features could really take a chunk out of Sony's pie.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2015)

runnah said:
			
		

> *If they come out with a "pro" level mirrorless that won't work with L series lenses they might as well just light all their R&D money on fire.*



EXACTLY!!!! That's why I think the "EF family" lens compatibility bullet point is some kind of critical tip-off. I thought about what that might mean for a bit: if the mirror is removed, then maybe the EF-S mount would mount onto a mirrorless body. AS I understand it the rear-most portions of the EF-S lenses protrude farther backward, into the mirror chamber area than do EF lenses, so a full-sized, swinging mirror would strike the rear part of the EF-S lenses, so it seems to me that maybe EF-S lenses could be used on a new mirrorless Canon. But seriously--they NEED to leverage the lead they already have with 70 MILLION-plus EF lenses in the marketplace in use already!

As to why Canon might want to make a FF mirrorless "pro mirrorless"...1-SONY has multiple models of FF mirrrorless, and is slowly picking up customers, and press/buzz,so nip that pesky competitor right now. If Canon were to offer an L-series-compatible mirrorless camera option, it could effectively knock Sony off its feet, due to Canon already being #1 for 25 years, and the installed user/lens base. 2) Leica has just invented an all-new PRO-spec'd mirrorless system with a killer 4.4 MP EVF that is allegedly, fantastic,so proof of concept and a blueprint is already here. 3)Video options. Canon is already a strong player in the video segment. 4)They ALREADY have multiple platforms that could be transitioned to EVF's....the 1Dx platform (rock-solid ass-kicker to begin with); 5) Canon 5D platform, wiiiiidely used in the wedding industry 6)7D platform, small,light, 1.6x sensor 7)70D platform already has autotofocus capability on-sensor for video, could be made into an EVF platform. 8)Stick it to SONY. 9)Stick it to Nikon 10) Take the leading camera seller title into the mirrorless era


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2015)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If anything they need to gain the support of the working photographer and then have that trickle down.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2015)

If only Canon / Nikon would do the things that make sense ...


----------



## unpopular (Nov 13, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> A full frame, mirrorless camera with the ergonomics and menu system that Canon is known for would be awesome.



Full frame doesn't start until 645. It's digital Mamiya 7 or bust.


----------

